# Starwood to AGR points transfer??



## Shanghai (Mar 9, 2011)

Can a transfer of points from Starwood Hotels to AGR be done?

I thought this was an option, but I could not find how to make the transfer.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 9, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> Can a transfer of points from Starwood Hotels to AGR be done?
> 
> I thought this was an option, but I could not find how to make the transfer.


Go to Transfer to Miles on SPG. 5,000 AGR point minimum per transfer.

I do it all the time.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 9, 2011)

When I transferred my points, I had to speak to an agent at Starwood. I also had an issue because my AGR account has my middle initial and my Starwood account did not. Before I was able to transfer, I had to change my Starwood account to add my middle initial. After that, everything worked fine and I transferred 30,000 points that I received for opening an American Express Starwood credit card account.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 9, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > Can a transfer of points from Starwood Hotels to AGR be done?
> ...


*Are you able to transfer online or did you call SPG?*


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 9, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


First time I called. On line each time after.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 9, 2011)

pennyk said:


> When I transferred my points, I had to speak to an agent at Starwood. I also had an issue because my AGR account has my middle initial and my Starwood account did not. Before I was able to transfer, I had to change my Starwood account to add my middle initial. After that, everything worked fine and I *transferred 30,000 points that I received for opening an American Express Starwood credit card account.*


My, wasn't that a nice promotion? It was even open to people like Mrs. Ispolkom and I who had already had a Starwood American Express (for a piddly 10k points). It almost makes me want to keep the credit card, but annual fees are a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 10, 2011)

I was not able to transfer online. Amtrak was not an option

as a receiver of the transfer. I called SPG and the agent was

able to make the transfer.


----------



## Alphacow (Mar 10, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > When I transferred my points, I had to speak to an agent at Starwood. I also had an issue because my AGR account has my middle initial and my Starwood account did not. Before I was able to transfer, I had to change my Starwood account to add my middle initial. After that, everything worked fine and I *transferred 30,000 points that I received for opening an American Express Starwood credit card account.*
> ...


If anyone else is in the same position, it seems the better deal may be to redeem 20k Starwood points for 25k Continental miles (5k bonus for every 20k transfer.) Then transfer the 25k Continental miles to Amtrak and the remaining 10k Starwood points to Amtrak for a total of 35k Amtrak points.


----------



## MisterToad (Mar 11, 2011)

Alphacow said:


> If anyone else is in the same position, it seems the better deal may be to redeem 20k Starwood points for 25k Continental miles (5k bonus for every 20k transfer.) Then transfer the 25k Continental miles to Amtrak and the remaining 10k Starwood points to Amtrak for a total of 35k Amtrak points.


Unfortunately, Starpoints transfer to Continental miles at a 2:1 ratio, so 20,000 Starpoints becomes only 12,500 Continental miles ( (20,000 + 5,000 bonus) / 2 ).


----------



## Alphacow (Mar 11, 2011)

MisterToad said:


> Alphacow said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone else is in the same position, it seems the better deal may be to redeem 20k Starwood points for 25k Continental miles (5k bonus for every 20k transfer.) Then transfer the 25k Continental miles to Amtrak and the remaining 10k Starwood points to Amtrak for a total of 35k Amtrak points.
> ...


Oh shoot, you are correct. I got myself confused. It's a 2:1 ratio for United... Better to transfer them directly.


----------

